# Latest Mount



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

That is freaking awesome!


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Apohlo (Feb 18, 2013)

That's about as impressive as it gets. Can't say I'd ever think to see a mount as unique as this one.. Thanks for posting, and great job!


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Easton Flinger (Apr 26, 2007)

Very cool mount


----------



## Turkeythumper77 (Apr 21, 2013)

Really nice job


----------



## JBenson (Dec 6, 2011)

Did you fix a broken G-2 on his left side, or was it just discolored?


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Yes, it was repaired, but I took the picture before I finished it.


----------



## Mr.Wiggles (Dec 29, 2007)

you are getting close to perfect,the mount looks awesome,but the eye should show some white when turned that far looking back,for instance have your dog look at that angle and look at its ye,youll see what I mean.it adds another dimension of realism to the mount.the ears,and brisket look perfect.


----------



## MountNMan (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks. There is white showing on the back of the eye, just hard to see from the pic.


----------



## SeaTrout2001 (Feb 4, 2017)

cool


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

very cool! never seen it down with snow


----------



## MOPRO (Mar 9, 2017)

Nice!!


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

thats a great idea!


----------



## skanakam (Apr 10, 2011)

Thats real nice work.


----------



## kspseshooter (Aug 6, 2010)

That is awesome!! Nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoytgirl4 (May 23, 2013)

Looks great!


----------

